# Adding bees from a trap-out



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I shake them on the ground near my hives. Spread them out if you like.


----------



## Kurt S (Jul 20, 2007)

But what if you want to add them to a weaker hive? I have a swarm that I caught that could use more bees to help it along.
Maybe a paper divide? Or spraying them down with sugar water so the hive takes in the sticky mess?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Shake them in front of the weaker hive. You might want to confine them overnight first they they know they are hopelessly queenless and then shake them in front of the weak hive.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Newspaper combine? I am waiting on a swarm I caught that I think is queenless and have to do the same or add a frame of eggs.


----------



## Kurt S (Jul 20, 2007)

So they know they are queenless, but the existing hive will accept them OK? That's where I generally see the problems, in my limited experience.


Newspaper combine, not newspaper divide! I knew what I wrote sounded wrong, but couldn't recall the right term!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you confine them overnight (with good ventilation of course) they will know they are queenless and be accepting of whatever queen they can find. The hive will let them in if they act humble when entering and they have no reason to do otherwise. They are lost, homeless and queenless.


----------



## Kurt S (Jul 20, 2007)

I was concerned of the defensive position of the existing hive. Sound much more like if the add-ins are humble, the hive isn't defensive. Good to know. Thanks!!!


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Will a 24 hour confinement also make them forget where they came from? We vacuumed the larger part of a two week old hive out of a column at a house only about a mile away. This was the second time, the first time I added them to a small hive right after I got home and they all left and went back to their new home. I want to avoid that and keep them away from that place, since the homeowner is getting annoyed with bees returning. So I confined them overnight into the box I used to vacuum them out. Will this be enough time for them to forget their original spot?


----------



## Kurt S (Jul 20, 2007)

Marc, 
I just did the same thing. I did a cut-out that was only a half mile away.
First time I left them in the vac overnight.
2nd time I did a paper combine and gave them some comb/honey to entertain them. That kept them in the hive for a full day and seemed to have solved the issue.

Homeowner also sprayed Pinesol in the cavity - that's said to deter their return.


----------

